# Cable Card issues



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

For the past wo months the digital channels have been missing from the lineup. Would get the error message "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider..

then just last week the machine would do a system reboot even during watching a program, live or recorded..
Called TIVO an was told the cable card was going bad... 4th card replaced this year alone... this is unacceptable since the cable billing doesn't get prorated for channels you can not view....


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Dr_Diablo said:


> For the past wo months the digital channels have been missing from the lineup. Would get the error message "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider..
> 
> then just last week the machine would do a system reboot even during watching a program, live or recorded..
> Called TIVO an was told the cable card was going bad... 4th card replaced this year alone... this is unacceptable since the cable billing doesn't get prorated for channels you can not view....


So why won't the cable co proate? I bet if you call an threaten to cancel they will respond, you may have to carry it through to asking to cancel? TWC became very responsive when I called to cancel. It was a sea change in attitude on their part. Once they know you mean business they will usually start doing whatever they can to keep you. TWC gave me $20 p/m discount on my bill for a year because of the issues I had with tuning adapters. I went through 4 in 7 months. Once it seemed they had their issues fixed I added a second TiVo and the tuning adapter they shipped was DOA right out of the box, number 5 dead.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Dr_Diablo said:


> For the past wo months the digital channels have been missing from the lineup. Would get the error message "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider..
> 
> then just last week the machine would do a system reboot even during watching a program, live or recorded..
> Called TIVO an was told the cable card was going bad... 4th card replaced this year alone... this is unacceptable since the cable billing doesn't get prorated for channels you can not view....


I had issue with 1 Premiere, I had just installed a my first cable in a TiVo in my Bedroom 3 weeks ago which had zero problems with the card. I had the main TiVo's Card installed 1 1/2 wks ago.

On my problem TiVo I had low signal issues 61-76, 3 channels would almost always pixel or not tune. sometimes my card would say "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider.., I could sometimes fix w/reset and sometimes not.

I decided to take the none problem TiVo to the same connection of the issue. Which caused that TiVo to have a lower signal strength then in the other location.

Today I had the cable company come and check it out, they said I was on the lower end of acceptable db strength so they gave me a 15 db amp which is acceptable for MoCA, My signal on the 3 worst channels are now 94-97 in the problem location.

The Cable guy said the db can drop some from heat, kind of makes sense most of my issues seemed to be after 3 pm.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

It's not normal for CableCards to go bad, and I wouldn't necessarily believe TiVo when they tell you that's the problem. I still have the original cards from 2007 in my S3.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> It's not normal for CableCards to go bad, and I wouldn't necessarily believe TiVo when they tell you that's the problem. I still have the original cards from 2007 in my S3.


When I have had a bad cable card a good cable tech can make a bad card good again by knowing who to call, in my case the Comcast tech at my home had someone at Comcast erase my cable card so the TiVo said that I removed the card, then Comcast reprogramed the card and then activated the card, never had a problem with that CC after that.


----------



## swarto112 (Sep 10, 2012)

I moved from Fios area to TWC area, no issues with cable cards until TWC. The tuning adapters and cable card dont match usually, Ive had 20+ TWC tech out and Ive proved funtionality. TWC purposely pruchased crappy equipment (tuning adapters) and the issue is that the adapters and cable cards dont match frequencies when in the switched digital range. Happens to me all the time. The issue is rarely in the premium movie channels just in the NFL Redzone and those channels that come in that package.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

wmcbrine said:


> It's not normal for CableCards to go bad, and I wouldn't necessarily believe TiVo when they tell you that's the problem. I still have the original cards from 2007 in my S3.


It's not has uncommon as one may think, I've had a Cablecard go bad in a Comcast supplied set top box completely out of the blue, and I've had to replace more then a handful of cards for customers that just stopped working.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

Mike-Wolf said:


> It's not has uncommon as one may think, I've had a Cablecard go bad in a Comcast supplied set top box completely out of the blue, and I've had to replace more then a handful of cards for customers that just stopped working.


Sorry, it is NOT common for CableCARDs to fail. Most "failures" are caused by improper initalization and/or validation (e.g. Operator error on the MSO side).

All 6 of my CableCARDs "failed" - I got the field manager to give them to me, had a tech at the head end re-initialize them for me and had the overseas group pair them. All 6 have been fine in multiple boxes for the last 3 years or so.

I suspect there is absolutely nothing wrong with 98%+ of the so-called failed cards.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Dunno bout this cable card not being defective...

when I first had my Series 3 Tivo installed an the cable guy came to provide a card. It took 15 different cards before the lsast would pair up an allow the Tivo to accept all channels at that time...
I hate having to pay a monthly fee for a card that should be available for sale at point of purchase/ Tivo...

Hell my cable company BH won't even allow you to walk in an et a card to self install. Came it's not allowed by the agreement with the Tivo Corp... *BS me thinks*


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

Leon WIlkinson said:


> I had issue with 1 Premiere, I had just installed a my first cable in a TiVo in my Bedroom 3 weeks ago which had zero problems with the card. I had the main TiVo's Card installed 1 1/2 wks ago.
> 
> On my problem TiVo I had low signal issues 61-76, 3 channels would almost always pixel or not tune. sometimes my card would say "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider.., I could sometimes fix w/reset and sometimes not.
> 
> ...


Now I'm in a TiVo Issue, Need to do research

I woke up to the problem TiVo saying something (can't tune to cable channel) all channel couldn't be tuned
However my Diagnostic looked good other then just can't tune.

When I went to "test channels" it worked, lets me change channel where before the Amp install sometimes it would not let me change channels

My channel signal strength was good on all channel 87+

I reset it which fixed the tuning for now.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dr_Diablo said:


> For the past wo months the digital channels have been missing from the lineup. Would get the error message "cable channel unavailable, contact your provider..
> 
> then just last week the machine would do a system reboot even during watching a program, live or recorded..
> Called TIVO an was told the cable card was going bad... 4th card replaced this year alone... this is unacceptable since the cable billing doesn't get prorated for channels you can not view....


We just had a similar issue in our area with Comcast but it affected all CableCARDS in the area (TiVo and STB) and lasted for 6 days. They finally got it fixed and prorated us for the 6 days. It did affect most of the channels since we're all digital here except for broadcast network channels and just a few of the other cable channels.

Scott


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I looked at recordings and know the issue happened at 4:12 am ( TiVo Suggestion was recording on 47 which is at 480i and the other tuner was on a 480i channel as well ( 2 Tivo Suggestion in 480i was on at 3 AM).

I took off the all the always analog 480i channels (most have 780i or1080i HD channels )


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

wackiness on my premiere today
started it & went straight to the gray & black screen with a 'failed to load 'cable card//apps/oobfdc.html'
followed by a failed to load'cablecard///apps/swupgstat.html'
restarted the tivo & got a cable card firmware update, took a few min's...everything seems to be working now

TWC New Hampshire/Maine


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Hell my cable company BH won't even allow you to walk in an et a card to self install. Came it's not allowed by the agreement with the Tivo Corp... *BS me thinks*


Absolutely BS, and what's more, it's illegal for them to refuse to provide the card for self-install.* You should report them to the FCC.

* Assuming they allow self-install of STBs. I think they can dodge the requirement by just not allowing self-install of anything.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

wmcbrine said:


> Absolutely BS, and what's more, it's illegal for them to refuse to provide the card for self-install.* You should report them to the FCC.
> 
> * Assuming they allow self-install of STBs. I think they can dodge the requirement by just not allowing self-install of anything.


Exactly what I did, file a report with the FCC an they sided with BrightHouse on the issue of providing a cable card claiming there was an agreement between Tivo an BightHouse as SOP

*Mo BS me thinks*


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

What? I have a hard time believing the FCC said that.

TiVo doesn't even have the authority to make an agreement like that if they wanted to (which they don't). The right belongs to the individual customer.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Can you post the response from the FCC here?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

From Brighthouse's web sit:

"CableCARDs can be installed by Bright House Networks professionals, or you can pick up a CableCARD at a Customer Care Center. If you install the CableCARD yourself, you must Contact Us by phone for assistance with the installation."​
Seems pretty clear to me .


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> From Brighthouse's web sit:
> 
> "CableCARDs can be installed by Bright House Networks professionals, or you can pick up a CableCARD at a Customer Care Center. If you install the CableCARD yourself, you must Contact Us by phone for assistance with the installation."​
> Seems pretty clear to me .


perhaps enough consumers reported this tatic of BH to the FCC...

it was last year when I had my runins with them... Even did a three way phone call with BH an a Tivo tech an when the BH employee said that cards can not be given to customers the Tivo lite her up telling her differently...

Guess is spooked her cause she put us on hold an handed me over to a supervisor an he stated the same crap...

My point was to let Tivo know of the problems consumers are having with cable providers that are doing thheir best to diswade consumers from using Tivos and not their crappy hardware...


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

Is there a proper way to install the card? I have had three Premeire 4 fail. Each time I put the card in right out of the box, like I did on on my two tuner Premeire and my many former Tivo HD s without problem. I have a Premeire XL4 on the way and wonder if I should wait during the set up process and insert the card only after prompted during the initialization process. Any thoughts? I know I will probably have to re-pair with Comcast after startup if I'm missing some channels.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

tvn said:


> Is there a proper way to install the card? I have had three Premeire 4 fail. Each time I put the card in right out of the box, like I did on on my two tuner Premeire and my many former Tivo HD s without problem. I have a Premeire XL4 on the way and wonder if I should wait during the set up process and insert the card only after prompted during the initialization process. Any thoughts? I know I will probably have to re-pair with Comcast after startup if I'm missing some channels.


I just did this on a P4 today and will do it to an XL4 tomorrow. Go thru setup WITHOUT the CableCard. Tell the Tivo that you will get the card later. You will get a software update and then you tell it the settings you want...like the cable company and zip code. When all is done, insert the cable card and it will bring you to the screen for installers. I looked at pairing. I had a problem with Frontier Fios as they ONLY wanted the CableCard S/N. You need the S/N and the HostID and DATA from the screen. If they only want the S/N it will not let you get any but the Network stations...at least on FIOS!


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

tvn said:


> Is there a proper way to install the card? I have had three Premeire 4 fail. Each time I put the card in right out of the box, like I did on on my two tuner Premeire and my many former Tivo HD s without problem. I have a Premeire XL4 on the way and wonder if I should wait during the set up process and insert the card only after prompted during the initialization process. Any thoughts? I know I will probably have to re-pair with Comcast after startup if I'm missing some channels.


I've installed cablecards during the guided setup process and separate from the guided setup and haven't had any problems. Be careful as the cablecard may need to do a firmware update which could take some time depending on various factors. Usually if the cablecard is already on your account such as if you are taking it out of one host device and putting it in another, you'll be able to access the non encrypted and non copy protected channels, in my case that's just the local HD's ABC, CBS, NBC, FOX, PBS, and WB. Everything else prompts me with a "not authorized" message which requires a call to Comcast to pair the card to the new host device.


----------



## tvn (Sep 29, 2002)

Great. Thank you, everyone. I've got the pairing down to a science with Comcast but have had other issues, which may not be cable car related. I'll wait this time to do it after the initialization process. It amazes me that they still do not have the Fall update on the Premieres. You'd figure they'd want to ship with at least that on it.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

tvn said:


> Great. Thank you, everyone. I've got the pairing down to a science with Comcast but have had other issues, which may not be cable car related. I'll wait this time to do it after the initialization process. It amazes me that they still do not have the Fall update on the Premieres. You'd figure they'd want to ship with at least that on it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


When I spoke to one of the engineers a few weeks ago, they hinted that there _is_ a "big update that will be available very very soon" but of course they can't say _what_ it will contain. I'm surprised there isn't a time table or schedule one can set based on TiVo's past release date history.


----------



## PGHammer (Dec 12, 2011)

tvn said:


> Great. Thank you, everyone. I've got the pairing down to a science with Comcast but have had other issues, which may not be cable car related. I'll wait this time to do it after the initialization process. It amazes me that they still do not have the Fall update on the Premieres. You'd figure they'd want to ship with at least that on it.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Here's the odd part - like you, I'm a Comcast customer with a failed CC pairing (but not with a Tivo - the problem was with a CC-ready plasma HDTV). Here's the nutshell-dump walkthrough - when the TV was replaced (unrelated to the CC issue; the display itself failed) with a 40" non-CC-compliant Sony (the newer basic BRAVIA 40BX450 LED HDTV); because I had a CableCARD, I decided to go with a Tivo Premiere (not for the service, but to use as a basic HD STB).

I waited until the recent Premiere re-launch (due to the larger 500GB HD capacity) and purchased a Premiere via Amazon ($12 less than directly from Tivo, and it included free shipping). My new Premiere arrived yesterday afternoon (in the traditionally-Amazon smiling outer box). Because I did NOT also buy a wireless adapter, I wound up two-staging my Premiere's install. (I'm including both stages, which should be done in posting order.)

Pairing Stage - connected to cable, TV, and with CableCARD installed

Go through the Guided Setup until you get to the first CableCARD stage; go through the section for installers. It was as easy as CableCARD installs SHOULD be - as long as you don't misread any numbers or letters, and your other end can understand you, it's a yawner. The hard part is that it takes anywhere from 45 minutes to one hour for THEIR system to digest all the information and authorize your newly-paired Premiere. (That's the hard part - the wait for the authorization to percolate through the behemoth. Allow the hour - it WILL be worth it.) After the hour, turn off your TV and disconnect the connections to both TV and cable - also, unplug the Premiere.

Update Stage - connected to broadband connection and alternate display

Connect the Ethernet cable and video cable (HDMI is preferred, as is the case with any HDTV) to your alternate display (in my case, I used my computer's display, due to it also supporting HDMI). Once all those connections are in place, plug-in your Premiere. Guided Setup (as it did during the Pairing Stage) will start; as you did during the pairing stage, follow the prompts. The change is that you don't go through the CableCARD stages - this time, you go through the connection setup part of Guided Setup. Those of you that (like me) have to two-stage due to NOT having a compatible wireless adapter will therefore choose wired Ethernet. Now things get seriously zippy, despite the Premiere's mere 100 mbps (not gigabit) connection. After finishing Guided Setup, you'll get that rather cutesy Claymation TiVo video before the Premiere shuts down. The video will play again after your updated Premiere reboots - therefore, let it reboot. After the video plays again and kicks you back to TiVo Central, unplug your updated Premiere and disconnect all the cables. Now you can take your updated Premiere back to your HDTV - and enjoy it.


----------



## Mike-Wolf (Feb 25, 2013)

This really makes no sense to me, I mean why would one want to connect it to so many different displays and why do you feel there is a need to two stage this. All of this seems totally unnecessary. I have two Premieres using Ethernet and didn't need to do any of this. All I did was connect the boxes to their TV's, connect the Ethernet cable, put the cablecards in after obtaining them from Comcast as a self install, plug the boxes in and do the guided setup, cablecard prompts for activation which I do by calling the activation line, and continue with it updating its software and guide, it then reboots and goes to the TiVo Central. The whole process literally takes 15 minutes with the longest part being the guide update, and that's on a 55Mbps internet connection.


----------



## PGHammer (Dec 12, 2011)

Mike-Wolf said:


> This really makes no sense to me, I mean why would one want to connect it to so many different displays and why do you feel there is a need to two stage this. All of this seems totally unnecessary. I have two Premieres using Ethernet and didn't need to do any of this. All I did was connect the boxes to their TV's, connect the Ethernet cable, put the cablecards in after obtaining them from Comcast as a self install, plug the boxes in and do the guided setup, cablecard prompts for activation which I do by calling the activation line, and continue with it updating its software and guide, it then reboots and goes to the TiVo Central. The whole process literally takes 15 minutes with the longest part being the guide update, and that's on a 55Mbps internet connection.


That is because I did NOT purchase the $60 wireless Internet adapter, and I can't use an old router as a wireless repeater or bridge without compromising my wireless security. Unless you are lucky and catch them on sale, a dedicated wireless access point is nearly as expensive as the only USB wireless adapter that the Premiere will accept ($50 vs. $60) - therefore a WAP (on sale) is the best option (as has been pointed out in this very forum). The extra time was involved in physical relocation - NOT the download/update portion.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I guess I was lucky having an old xbox wireless adapter laying there in my video cabinet. All I really did was pick up a cable card from Comcast install/plug everything together following directions and watch TV. I did have to fight with Comcast a little over CC pairing but that seems to be the norm.


----------



## PGHammer (Dec 12, 2011)

mpnret said:


> I guess I was lucky having an old xbox wireless adapter laying there in my video cabinet. All I really did was pick up a cable card from Comcast install/plug everything together following directions and watch TV. I did have to fight with Comcast a little over CC pairing but that seems to be the norm.


I didn't have that issue - it paired up as easy-peasy as you please. Now Mom is following suit (we have three STBs and two DTAs - all except one is SD; worse, of the five remaining TVs, all are either flat-panels or component-ready CRTs, and because of Comcast's single-price scheme for STBs, we get dinged $10 per STB, even for the two SD models). Therefore, it will likely be one of the two STBs that are SD that will have their chop called (both are Motorola - DCT-2224 and DCT-711).

As far as the picture quality, it is at least as good as the Comcast HD STBs (and the only HD STB other than my Premiere is a Pace RNG110 connected to Mom's SAMSUNG smart TV) - I've basically set up camp in the HD block (800 and above). Connecting was cake as well - I used the included HDMI cable to connect to my Sony. (All the candidate TVs support composite or component, and two support HDMI - therefore, connecting to the TV is the least of my worries.)


----------



## splintersam (May 1, 2013)

Comcast doesn't seem to care what you threaten as far as cancellation of services, they are going to do what they are going to do and it isn't all that Tivo friendly


----------



## PGHammer (Dec 12, 2011)

splintersam said:


> Comcast doesn't seem to care what you threaten as far as cancellation of services, they are going to do what they are going to do and it isn't all that Tivo friendly


My experience with them was quite the opposite - my CC paired up lickety-split. If you follow the QuickStart Guide included with your Tivo, you'll see a toll-free number to call - use that number, even during your local office's business hours. (That 800 number goes to a regional callcenter - which is operated by Comcast itself - NOT a contractor. Each regional callcenter has different CSRs for each product line - cable, broadband, telephone/VoIP, home security, etc. If you get a rude or non-professional CSR, you can be certain that the CSR *will* get dressed down over it - I used to work in the regional CC for Comcast for this area - in broadband, not cable TV - and had it happen to me.)


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

splintersam said:


> Comcast doesn't seem to care what you threaten as far as cancellation of services, they are going to do what they are going to do and it isn't all that Tivo friendly


Has the OP contacted Comcast on their forum to figure out what the problem is, it's fully possible the firmware update that Comcast has been rolling out in the Cisco/SA markets is going to fix the sporatic "channel not available" or "channel not authorized" message that has been rampant in recent years.


----------

